# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Indoor security robots, Cobalt Robotics Inc., Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Cobalt Robotics Inc.

cobaltrobotics.com/security-robots

----------


## Airicist

Cobalt - indoor security robots
February 24, 2017




> Cobalt is building indoor robots for security, designed to work alongside human guards to provide better security than people can do alone. Our robots have the sensing, computation, and intelligence of an autonomous car. A fleet of Cobalt robots is comparable to an extremely competent guard with super-human capabilities and omnipresent situational awareness across an entire organization. The robots are meant to keep offices safe by patrolling around, looking for intruders or anything that's out of the ordinary, and also providing a friendly face to office employees.

----------


## Airicist

Cobalt takes the wraps off its indoor security robots

Published on Mar 1, 2017




> Palo Alto-based Cobalt Robotics Inc. today introduced a new line of robot security guards for indoor use. The roving robots use the same kind of components you’d expect in a self-driving car to sense people and problems in a building. Cofounders Travis Deyle and Erik Schluntz, who are former GoogleX and SpaceX engineers, say they designed the robots to complement, not replace, human security guards.


"Cobalt takes the wraps off its indoor security robots"

by Lora Kolodny
March 1, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Meet the Cobalt Robot

Published on Jul 30, 2019




> Learn more about the Cobalt Robotics security robot

----------


## Airicist2

Article "These 5-foot-1 security robots made by Cobalt are patrolling workplace hallways. Here's how companies are using them to protect offices and employees."

by Stephanie Palazzolo
October 6, 2022

----------

